# 29.5 Laws VS. 31 Laws....



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I currently have 29.5 Outlaws on my bike...skinny/wide combo, I'm getting ready to put on a 6" Catvos lift, and found a good deal on a set of 31 Outlaws (same combo) that have only 1 ride on them. I was wondering how well the gorillas on that 6 inch would hold up to 31" tires compared to the 29.5s and also is there a big enough difference between the two tires to even spend the money to get them or would I be just as happy with my 29.5s I have now? Thanks in advance


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the 31x11's pull hard. much harder than the skinny's.
never rode 29.5's but if they as good as 31x11's i wouldnt change. 
they are a lot of tire to deal with..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok thanks for the input...i was just figuring that there wouldnt be a very big diff between the two sizes and plus my 29.5s are already on the bike...dont have to spend any more money to get them lol. The 12s on back pull hard like what your describing on the 11s, I dont think I'll have any probs going anywhere with the current tires....just have to ride it and see. Thanks.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Since you have them and they are new go ahead and stick with the 29.5s. The lift is going stop all the mud plowing we are used to doing in the deep ruts. You know later on you are going to want to go bigger anyway so enjoy the lift now and later enjoy some new 31s when you are wanting to make a change.


----------

